
Accuracy of swallow roost locations assigned using weather surveillance radar - abowlofpetunias
https://zslpublications.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/rse2.66
======
abowlofpetunias
A roost ring is a detection of birds or bats on radar as they leave a roosting
site.

Examples:

[https://i.imgur.com/nGsOgyh.gif](https://i.imgur.com/nGsOgyh.gif)

[https://www.weather.gov/grb/081110_roostring](https://www.weather.gov/grb/081110_roostring)

